# Feedern mit Selbsthakmontage / Festblei



## Franz_16 (24. Februar 2014)

Hi,
in der vergangenen Saison habe ich beim Aalangeln an der Donau in Beisspausen öfter mal nachts gefeedert. 

Dabei habe ich einige schöne Fische fangen können. 

Besonderen Aufwand habe ich nicht betrieben:
In einen kleinen auf der Hauptschnur laufenden Wirbel den Futterkorb eingehängt (wegen gelegentlicher Hänger/Steinpackung), Maden oder Wurm angeködert und einfach raus damit.  

In der kommenden Saison möchte ich nun mal versuchen, gezielt auf größere Weißfische zu angeln ohne dabei klassisch zu feedern (wird mir manchmal nachts zu stressig!) und denke dabei an eine Festblei bzw. Selbsthakmontage mit Pellets oder kleinen Boilies als Köder. Als Rute möchte ich evtl. auch nicht mehr die Feeder, sondern eine 3,5lbs Karpfenrute nehmen.

Dort wo ich fische, ist ordentlich Strömung. Man braucht schon mindestens einen 100g Korb dass dieser einigermaßen liegen bleibt.  Method Feeder scheidet daher in Ermangelung geeigneter Method-Körbe leider aus.

Ich werde stattdessen wohl einen unten geschlossenen "normalen" Feederkorb mit 100g verwenden und dort das Futter einfach relativ stark "reinpressen". Erste Versuche haben gezeigt, dass es dann so ca. ne halbe Stunde dauert, bis der Korb ausgespült ist. 

Wie würdet ihr die Montage inkl. Vorfach aufbauen um einen Selbsthakeffekt zu gewährleisten und "Verwicklungen" zu vermeiden?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Selbsthakmontage / Festblei*

Im Karpfen. Sektor. Gibt's. Grosse. Method. Körbe.

Ansonsten. Normale. Karpfenmontage,ums blei teig. Drüber und fertig


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Selbsthakmontage / Festblei*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Im Karpfen. Sektor. Gibt's. Grosse. Method. Körbe.



Das sind aber soweit mir bekannt immer "inline" Modelle. Man hat in großen Flüssen öfter mal Hänger an der Steinpackung. Mit Inline-Bleien hat man dann immer das Problem, dass man das Blei nicht einfach "abreißen" kann. Mir ist das mal bei einem Aal passiert, dass sich das Inline-Blei in er Steinpackung festgesetzt hat und ich dann die Schnur samt Fisch abreißen musste. Seitdem nehm ich in solchen Situationen keine Inline-Bleie mehr sondern versuche mit Sollbruchstellen zu arbeiten. (billigster Wirbel m. Karabiner auf der Hauptschnur in den das Blei eingehängt wird).



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Ansonsten. Normale. Karpfenmontage,ums blei teig. Drüber und fertig



Da gäbe es die Möglichkeit, ein "Safety" Futterblei zu nehmen, das man dann an einem Safety-Bolt-Rig fischen kann. Allerdings gefällt mir Teig ums Blei kneten nicht sonderlich, weil ich bei der Futterkonsistenz dann nicht flexibel bin. Ich muss den Teig zwangsläufig so fest machen, dass er den Wurf übersteht. Da wäre mir ein klassischer Futterkorb schon lieber. Da hat man einfach mehr Möglichkeiten.

Aber dennoch eine gute Anregung, denn es spricht ja eigentlich auch nichts dagegen, eine normal Saftey-Bolt Montage zu fischen und anstatt einem Blei einfach einen Futterkorb zu verwenden, oder?


----------



## Seele (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Selbsthakmontage / Festblei*

Safetyclip auf den Wirbel schieben, dann hält das Blei beim Biss fest. Löst aber bei heftigen Kopfschütteln aus. Somit kann das Blei auf der Schnur gleiten und wenn es sich im Drill fest setzt löst der Safetyclip aus. Unten hin dann einfach nen kleinen Karpfenhaken und an den einen PVA Strumpf. Kostet zwar pro Angeltag dann halt 2 Euro mehr aber fängt wie blöd und ist komfortabel.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Selbsthakmontage / Festblei*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Aber dennoch eine gute Anregung, denn es spricht ja eigentlich auch nichts dagegen, eine normal Saftey-Bolt Montage zu fischen und anstatt einem Blei einfach einen Futterkorb zu verwenden, oder?



Moin Franz!
Natürlich kannst du eine safety-bolt-Montage fischen.
Es geht aber auch einfacher, indem du eine stinknormale Laufbleimontage mit einem Gummistopper fixierst. 
Ich angel häufig so, wenn ich mit 2 Ruten feeder und es nicht möglich ist auf beide Spitzen gleichzeitig zu gucken.
Beim Vorfach brauchst du keine grossen Experimente machen. Einfach eine Haarmontage aus Mono flott selber binden. Länge ca. 20-30cm.
Wenn 100g gerade liegen bleiben, würde ich nochmal 30-40g draufpacken um wirklich in jeder Situation einen Selbsthakeffekt zu gewährleisten.
Gruss ROY


----------



## wrdaniel (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Selbsthakmontage / Festblei*

Futterkorb bzw. Blei als Festmontage geht in der Stömung ganz gut mit einem Paternosterrig. Fischt man mit Schnurbogen, befindet sich der Haken unterhalb des Korbes/Bleis und man hat auch nicht soviel Druck auf der Schnur. Je nachdem wie man Korb/Blei befestigt kann dieser abgerissen werden ohne das Fisch/Haken in Gefahr sind.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Selbsthakmontage / Festblei*



> Es geht aber auch einfacher, indem du eine stinknormale Laufbleimontage mit einem Gummistopper fixierst.



Ja, das ist natürlich die einfachste Möglichkeit, aber eine Anforderung an die Montage ist auch, dass sie möglichst nicht verwickelt. Da sehe ich ein Saftey-Bolt Rig schon im Vorteil. 



> Futterkorb bzw. Blei als Festmontage geht in der Stömung ganz gut mit einem Paternosterrig. Fischt man mit Schnurbogen, befindet sich der Haken unterhalb des Korbes/Bleis und man hat auch nicht soviel Druck auf der Schnur. Je nachdem wie man Korb/Blei befestigt kann dieser abgerissen werden ohne das Fisch/Haken in Gefahr sind.


Verstehe ich das richtig, du meinst ans Ende der Hauptschnur den Korb, und das Vorfach dann oberhalb davon als Seitenarm? Wäre wohl auch interessant, wie sieht es da mit Verwicklungen aus?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Selbsthakmontage / Festblei*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist natürlich die einfachste Möglichkeit, aber eine Anforderung an die Montage ist auch, dass sie möglichst nicht verwickelt. Da sehe ich ein Saftey-Bolt Rig schon im Vorteil.



Ich habe mit der Montage wirklich nie Verwicklungen. Das selbe bei Laufbleimontagen.
Richtiges Auswerfen und Abstoppen kurz vor dem Aufschlagen auf die Wasseroberfläche vorausgesetzt.
Im Vergleich zum safety-rig sehe ich in diesem Punkt keine Unterschiede.
Gruss ROY


----------



## wrdaniel (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Feedern mit Selbsthakmontage / Festblei*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, du meinst ans Ende der Hauptschnur den Korb, und das Vorfach dann oberhalb davon als Seitenarm? Wäre wohl auch interessant, wie sieht es da mit Verwicklungen aus?



Kann sich mal verwickeln, ist aber eher selten. Ich binde einen Seitenarm von etwa 10 cm mit der gleichen Schnur wie die Schlagschnur und zwar so, dass der Seitenarm nach oben weggeht. Daran dann einen kleinen Tönnchenwirbel an den das Vorfach gebunden wird. Dieses steht dann ähnlich wie bei einem Boom ab.


----------

